# Orange African?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone know what the orange cichlid is that petsmart and walmart often have in the misc africans tanks? It's just plain ole orange and ive seen one with kindof a lighter orange or yellow on it's tail.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

red top zebra?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

nope it's prettymuch solid orange.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Maylandia estherae aka Red Zebra


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I think that's it THANKS!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yeh its wierd, Its orange but they call it red. lol?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i had one but i found him one day stuck between the tank stand and the wall :rip:


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

ashleythegreat: yea and zebra but no stripes?? sorry to hear that fishfreaks.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

haha good point!


----------

